# Puedo formatear la PC con un pen drive ?



## foso (Jul 1, 2009)

Tengo una PC viejita y la lectora ya no lee. Tambien tengo una laptop que es la que uso. Tengo que formatear la PC vieja y no da para comprar una lectora porque la uso poco ya. Pregunto : puedo grabar el cd de windows en el pen drive y formatear la máquina con el pen en vez de con el cd de windows.

 Si no tienen ganas de explicarme detalladamente como se hace no importa yo pruebo solo, quiero saber nomás si alguien lo ha hecho.

Bueno la PC esta tiene puerto paralelo que todavía lo uso para algunas cosas. La laptop no tiene.

Gracias.


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 1, 2009)

Poder, en teoría sí, se puede.
El problema es que tenés que modificar la imágen del CD de Windows para cargarle drivers usb al instalador y un par de cosas más, y es medio complicado. Yo una vez intenté pero no pude, y no le di más bola al asunto.

Lo que sí podés hacer muy facilmente es instalarle Linux. Si querés con eso ya te puedo ayudar más.

Acá tenés información sobre el XP desde un USB: http://www.hnkweb.com/2008/05/10/instalar-windows-xp-en-el-eee-pc-900/



Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 1, 2009)

en realidad si la bios del mother admite bootear del usb se puede sino no, la otra opcion es instalarlo por a placa de red


----------



## santiago (Jul 1, 2009)

lo mejor es por placa de red

saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 1, 2009)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> en realidad si la bios del mother admite bootear del usb se puede sino no, la otra opcion es instalarlo por a placa de red



No es solo eso, sino que además, el instalador de Windows XP no tiene drivers de USB, entonces ni bien arranca el instalador va a dejar de funcionar porque no va a reconocer el pendrive (por más de que la PC reconozca el pendrive, el instalador del Windows XP no).



Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 2, 2009)

Realmente todo eso que hablan de drivers y demás es incorrecto...
Siempre y cuando la bios permita el boot desde pendrive la instalación del XP (o lo que sea) no tiene complicaciones.

PD: no piensen que con copiar el contenido del cd al pd ya está


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 5, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Realmente todo eso que hablan de drivers y demás es incorrecto...
> Siempre y cuando la bios permita el boot desde pendrive la instalación del XP (o lo que sea) no tiene complicaciones.
> 
> PD: no piensen que con copiar el contenido del cd al pd ya está



Cómo hacés sin modificar la imágen del Windows XP?
Porque copiandolá a un pendrive y haciendoló booteable dudo que termine de entrar el instalador siquiera...


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 6, 2009)

"Cómo hacés sin modificar la imágen del Windows XP?
Porque copiandolá a un pendrive y haciendoló booteable dudo que termine de entrar el instalador siquiera... "
En realidad yo consegui hacer que funcione creando un pd booteable con los archivos de inicio del win98... de ahi ya teniendo el msdos podes ejecutar el instalador, pero esta forma es media lenta en algunos casos.
Lo mejor es bajar el "usb multiboot 10" que es mas sencillo y rapido. Cualquier duda que tengan sobre el "soft" me preguntan... 
Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 7, 2009)

Pero lo instalaste todo absolutamente todo desde el pendrive (sin CDs ni copiando nada desde el disco rígido)?
Qué Windows era?



Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 7, 2009)

El xp con sp2, fue todo desde el pendrive(hace falta tener la carpeta i386 del cd del xp)... despues copie el contenido de xp autoinstalable colossus para no tener que cargar los programas a mano...


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 26, 2009)

en esos casos Yo hago lo siguiente; extraigo el disco duro de la pc donde quiero instalar el nuevo programa, lo conecto a una PC de escritorio con un adaptador HX-IDE-K , luego enciendo la PC y copio el I386 en este caso del XP, te aconsejo uno chico o desatendido para que no pida mucha memoria.
te adjunto una foto porque estoy haciendo eso en este momento en una Compaq 1692 que no trabaja la lectora ni la disquetera.  luego entras al I386 copiado y le das en Instalar.


Salu2
Mac


----------



## electrodan (Jul 26, 2009)

Yo, lo que haría, sería instalarle un Ubuntu desde live USB.  Si te interesa, te podríamos informaciónrmar un poco mas.
De todas formas, para poder bootear desde USB tu notebook debería soportar esta característica.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 26, 2009)

"para poder bootear desde USB tu notebook debería soportar esta característica"
La mayoria trae la opción...

Yo usaría el método de Pulsar71 como último recurso, se puede hacer más fácil desde el pen.


----------



## vientozonda (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola amigo, de poder se puede (no es facil) porque hay que particionar el pendrive simulando un disco duro o zip, tienes que conseguir el soft apropiado, te recomiendo el que yo uso para hacerlo: "bootsect", "PeToUSB_3.0.0.7" y "usb_prep8", te comento que tienes que hacerlo con paciencia, toda la información la puedes conseguir en google, es un poco extenso y especifico el tema pero anda muy bien; claro la pc tiene que tener la capacidad de iniciar desde disco usb. si no otra es copiar la carpeta i386 en otro disco e iniciar con diskette de win98 y dentro de i386 escribes winnt.exe. saludos, suerte!


----------

